# Tales of Jaspereaux



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I thought I would create a thread to show off Jasper’s adventures. Today he played in a wading pool for only the second time. He loved it. I’ll see if I can add a video of how wild he got.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Such a big smile on the wet face -love it


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

He looks very happy. Your other dog doesn’t seem convinced it would be a good idea to get in.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Puppy Love said:


> He looks very happy. Your other dog doesn’t seem convinced it would be a good idea to get in.


The Greyhounds are NOT a fan of the water 😂


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

He must be happy, 'cause he's smiling!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Poodle soaker! Yeah! Fun stuff! Wish Elroy would get in his.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Jasper bugs Winchester to play with him









He is also trying to convince our cows to play with him


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Poodle soaker! Yeah! Fun stuff! Wish Elroy would get in his.


Beau thinks his is just a big water bowl.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Jasper went to the vet yesterday for his next set of shots. Our vet has 3 Poodles of her own so Jasper has become quite the celebrity. Here, he models on his blanket while waiting for his exam.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Very cute hedgehog toy and very cute Jasperaux


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Thank you Claire! The hedgehog was a Dollar Tree find in their pet section. Jasper's razor sharp shark teeth go through toys like nobody's business LOL


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta is 7 now and still thinks all toys should be shredded and the stuffing pulled out


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

We are now tall enough to drink from the bathroom sink


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

And now this little turd wants to play with the hair dryer every time I dry my own hair.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️🤦‍♀️


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Well you know! "I gotta keep cool"! 🤣😉


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Oh yes, that's what he thinks. Not like there's an air conditioned house just 12 feet away or anything.


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Love seeing a dog getting to be a dog! Jasper looks very happy. 
Edited to say I wouldn't however, be looking forward to the clean-up.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Jasper went on his first off roading trip today. He got car sick just once but settled in pretty quickly. We saw 2 rattlesnakes on the trails so we didn’t do much walking.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I've seen rattlesnakes in the past. I avoid those areas until first frost. Doesn't guarantee we won't see more, but they do like a specific habitat. If Elroy saw one, I know he'd want to investigate up close and personal. It wouldn't be good. 
Glad you're OK!


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Thankfully these were sunning on the gravel road and easy to spot but we were definitely extra vigilant while walking and kept it mainly to bathroom breaks and short walks while driving the trails.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Jasper got his shortest groom ever today and no more beard. He is going with us to a birthday party at my mom’s house for my older sister and needed to look sharp. I miss the beard though - it hid my mistakes so much better! 😂 His feet need some touch ups. It’s almost like it tickles his feet because he becomes very playful and even tries to bite to clippers.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Jasper had to supervise putting the groceries away today


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

I hope you properly put them away to Jasper's satisfaction!


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Sadly I didn't. He felt that the package of chicken breasts needed to go in his belly. They went to the freezer instead.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Jasper went to the vet this afternoon for his final puppy shot. He is free and clear to go all the places! He is a whopping 39.6 pounds today! He has entered into a "fear period" where things that didn't once bother him, he is at least cautious of. Thankfully he warmed up to my Poodle-loving vet and staff quickly. The treats helped. The vet said he is becoming more aware of himself and surroundings which is why he is more alert/cautious. She encouraged me to continue taking him places and exposing him to new things, which of course we will do anyway. 

We practiced sit and down while waiting to be seen. It kept him focused on me and disinterested in the door that slammed, a puppy crying in the next room, and phones ringing.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Is there anything better than spending a lazy Sunday morning with a cup of coffee, a good book, and a warm puppy in your lap?


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

That's my kind of morning, too.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

JasMom said:


> Is there anything better than spending a lazy Sunday morning with a cup of coffee, a good book, and a warm puppy in your lap?
> View attachment 496762


The tough part is that is that after one day of that routine- he will expect it every day. 😉🐩🤓


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

He pretty much gets it! My routine at the end of the day is to de-stress with a book and a dog. Sometimes all 3. 😂


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Our pasture was baled last week so Jasper got to explore out there for the first time today. He was very good and stayed close by. His Greyhound brothers were too fast and he didn’t want to play with them anyway. We worked on recall but mostly he got to explore more of our property.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

A photo dump!
I am amazed at how intuitive this puppy is. He is normally a very active dog and always up for more. Well, yesterday I was unable to keep food down and had a massive headache. I stayed in bed most of the time, except to get the dogs out to potty. Jasper seemed to understand the change in me and slept with me throughout the day. Today I am feeling much better and had lots of my own energy to burn. We started off walking the freshly mowed pastures…








He walks a little ahead of me but checks back often to see if I am still coming.









Then I decided to organize my cookware cabinet. I pulled everything out so I could sort through it all. Nosy pants just had to check out the cabinet.








I had to give him a kong to get him out of the way. 😂









I also noticed that seemingly over night the razor teeth are gone and gradually being replaced by large pearly white adult teeth. Currently Jasper looks like he is wearing dentures. He last canine tooth came out in one of his toys. Is it weird I kept it?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Of course you keep it! I kept every one I found (wasn't many)!


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

So far this is the only one I found. I’m tempted to turn it into a landshark tooth necklace to show I am surviving puppyhood. 😬


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

We had two days of rain and areas near us were flooding. Thankfully no flooding here, just a bit of standing water in our pastures where the cows congregate. I took Jasper out during a break in the rain to burn off some energy. In true water retriever fashion, he found both of the puddles in the yard.


























Not bad you say? Jasper says challenge accepted

























The pure joy on his face kept me from calling him away








Plus it ensured I had a very tired puppy on my hands


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

The only photo I got of his most recent hair cut. He was really handsome this time around…until he found the mud hole the cows lay in. 🙄


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Just a boy and his kong


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Flirt pole time!


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

It looks like he is having a blast. We have the same flirt pole, and Wally loves it. I have to be careful though, as he sometimes gets a paw in the loop at the bottom near the toy.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

The beard is gone completely. 😭 I was just going to do feet and sanitary then got the idea to see what his face would like entirely without a beard. I just have to remind myself that Poodle hair grows fast. (P.S. his top knot needs a touch up but that will be another day)


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Does not understand personal space. He moved 5 feet around the kitchen island to touch my leg while I put silverware away.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Do I even need to caption this? 😭🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Last night we had guests over. My sister brought her dog, Bagel. He and Jasper had a blast.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Are Poodles just naturally photogenic or what? 

We had a lovely but chilly walk this morning. Jasper seemed to pose every time I had my camera out.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

JasMom said:


> View attachment 498356
> 
> View attachment 498357
> 
> ...


Jasper is just that photogenic. Phoebe, on the other hand, gets ... "What's that black blob in the pic?" I have to take ten pics to get one decent one. Jasper looks like he enjoyed his walk today! I hope he behaved and didn't chase any cows. 😁


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Jasper does seem perfectly poised in your photos. I love his tail! Your property reminds me of the land my grandparents had in Tennessee when I was young. I'm quite envious. Wally would love to run and chase cows with Jasper.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

LOL I started to reply to @PhoebeDuck and didn't hit post so my original reply is quite amusing now. He was really good! I can see how a black Poodle would be harder to get decent pictures of.

And cut to this afternoon: While he didn't chase cows, he did grab a mouthful of cow manure and took off as though asking "what are you going to do about it". Again, I can't compete with cows no matter what kind of treat I have. I tried running from him to get him to chase. His reply was _did you really think I would fall for that when there are tasty morsels everywhere out here??_ So I ran to the house and got his flirt pole to give that a try. IT WORKED.


@Puppy Love we are actually in north Georgia - very close to Tennessee! The land here is so beautiful.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

JasMom said:


> LOL I started to reply to @PhoebeDuck and didn't hit post so my original reply is quite amusing now. He was really good! I can see how a black Poodle would be harder to get decent pictures of.
> 
> And cut to this afternoon: While he didn't chase cows, he did grab a mouthful of cow manure and took off as though asking "what are you going to do about it". Again, I can't compete with cows no matter what kind of treat I have. I tried running from him to get him to chase. His reply was _did you really think I would fall for that when there are tasty morsels everywhere out here??_ So I ran to the house and got his flirt pole to give that a try. IT WORKED.


Sooo... You're suggesting that I try chicken poo (since I don't have cows) the next time she has a mouse??? (Didn't get the chance to make a flirt pole yet.) 🤣😉 Combat one disgusting thing with another???


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Exactly. Manure seems to be the key. I can send you some cow patties if you want to try those. 😝


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

JasMom said:


> Exactly. Manure seems to be the key. I can send you some cow patties if you want to try those. 😝


Pass, thanks. Side note: there's a place online where you can buy gorilla poo (and tiger and cow and...) And have it sent anonymously to someone for a modest fee. Just in case you ever find yourself lacking in poo supplies. 😜


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I'm not sure I want to know how you know such a website exists


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

JasMom said:


> I'm not sure I want to know how you know such a website exists


I'm the repository of misc information. Never used the site or been a victim of it. 😇


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

We aren’t trying to cool the whole neighborhood, young man!


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

JasMom said:


> View attachment 498493
> 
> We aren’t trying to cool the whole neighborhood, young man!


Does he know how to close the door? Or is he just being a cute doorstop??


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Haha! Elroy has no concept of heating/cooling. He likes to stand in the open doorway to oversee his domain. The more pleasant it is outside, the longer he's allowed to stand half in/half out🤣.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Thankfully he hasn’t figured out how to work the doors, just the bathroom sink faucet! Sometimes when he comes in from a potty break, he stops in the doorway. It seems like he is contemplating whether he really wants in or not. I’ve gotten to where I just close the door on him. 🙄 He gets away with enough already. Lol


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

JasMom said:


> Thankfully he hasn’t figured out how to work the doors, just the bathroom sink faucet! Sometimes when he comes in from a potty break, he stops in the doorway. It seems like he is contemplating whether he really wants in or not. I’ve gotten to where I just close the door on him. 🙄 He gets away with enough already. Lol


I've been working on teaching Phoebe to open the door to let herself back inside after a pee trip. She hasn't gotten to the point where she will also close the door behind herself. I think I may regret this come January...


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

So many chickens I could be chasing


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

JasMom said:


> View attachment 498534
> 
> So many chickens I could be chasing


And cows... Don't forget the cows!!! 😂🐄🐮🤠


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

JasMom said:


> View attachment 498534
> 
> So many chickens I could be chasing


What a beautiful picture! And the candy corn toy makes it so festive.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)




----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Trying to have a Halloween photo shoot...









Here I was trying to teach Jasper to hold the bucket by the handle. He wasn't having it. 










What's inside here?


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

_Hoping to trip mom while she cooks dinner and it all falls down here for me_


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

JasMom said:


> View attachment 498994
> 
> _Hoping to trip mom while she cooks dinner and it all falls down here for me_


At least he's honest about his intentions!! 😁


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I guess I took too long at dinner 😂


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I love how you designed your floors to match the poodle. 😉


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

Starla said:


> I love how you designed your floors to match the poodle. 😉


Many years ago, we selected carpeting for a new main suite that would match the cat puke. We also selected new upholstery for the sofa that would hide the cat hair. It's the pet owner's decorating secret. Maybe this could be an idea for an HGTV series - Decorating Goes to the Dogs?


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Our old home had tan walls, tan carpeting, and for some reason we bought a tan couch. We were first time home owners and too nervous to paint the walls for fear we would hate the colors. Then we adopted a red Greyhound who camouflaged perfectly. When we moved out to the farm, I wanted bold colors so we painted shades of green. My husband picked the floor - he didn't want anything too out there!  The apricot Poodle was actually not my first choice for color. I really wanted a white, brown, or black.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Trying to get in a play session before a storm comes in


























And Jasper as a Christmas ornament


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I finally upgraded my cell phone which has a much nicer camera. Jasper and I decided to test it out this morning.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

When Jasper tries to run with the Greys


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Poof!!! And they're gone!!! 💨🤣 Poor Jasper!!!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Maybe a standard could keep up? You need another dog🤣!


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Maybe a standard could keep up? You need another dog🤣!


Jasper is a Standard! 😂 I think I’m going to need a year or two to forget puppyhood before I’m ready for another dog.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

JasMom said:


> Jasper is a Standard! 😂 I think I’m going to need a year or two to forget puppyhood before I’m ready for another dog.


Oops! Silly me! 🤦


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

It’s ok! He looks small compared to his brothers, but compared to the rest of the house he looks enormous.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Luckily it’s bath and grooming day


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

He looks like he's having a blast!!! 🤣


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

He loves water! He gets the zoomies and will run laps to go through the water again. Jasper is easy to bathe so it doesn’t bother me.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

I think my main concern would be staying out of the line of fire, so to speak... 😁


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

PhoebeDuck said:


> I think my main concern would be staying out of the line of fire, so to speak... 😁


Impossible! He thinks it's great fun to leap through the water and then launch himself at me so I chase him.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

JasMom said:


> Impossible! He thinks it's great fun to leap through the water and then launch himself at me so I chase him.


Chase? Or run from the Mud Monster??? Sounds like a great game! (If a bit dangerous to your clothes)


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

What I really need is a good set of coveralls then it won't matter if I get muddy either!


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Play with me!!!










Jasper went to Lowes with us. He made good friends with an employee. We were in one aisle for a little while. Jasper laid down. Good boy. See that tag on the floor? Jasper was trying to edge closer so he could pick it up. Not so good boy. LOL


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

I love those Jasper pics!!! He's adorable! 🥰


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

He knows he's a ham


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

JasMom said:


> View attachment 499798
> 
> View attachment 499797
> 
> ...


Thief! Showing off his stolen goods… Jasper, go give Oliver back his balloon! 😂


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Jasper stole them on day 1. 😂


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

JasMom said:


> Jasper stole them on day 1. 😂


Does that make him Jaspereaux the Desperado??


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

It does! And actually that is his theme song 😂


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

DH replaced the battery in the bathroom scale. We weighed ourselves and then added Jasper. 60 pounds. Probably not quite accurate but he is hefty. 7 months old on Monday


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Chilly, wet morning. Does he care? Absolutely not.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

We're expecting some guests for Thanksgiving so the dogs needed new collars:








Jasper, we can't see the collar.









Helpful, Jasper, really helpful.


















Oliver's collar (he has been kindly shredding a cardboard tube)









I swear, he IS still alive


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I didn’t realize how long it’s been since I posted a Tale of Jaspereaux!









After keeping Jasper in a “doodle” cut this whole time, I bought the Kalstone Poodle grooming book. My DH liked the lamb cut and surprisingly WANTS him to look more Poodley (from the guy who didn’t even want a Poodle in the beginning and definitely didn’t want a Poodle clip 😂). I started small last week and shaved his face to see how we liked it. Once I have a day to do it, I’m going to work on the full groom.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

You need a wooden windmill in the background. Jasper always looks like he's waiting for you to catch up so you can go on your next adventure! (He makes me think of Don Quixote) 😉


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

He is always waiting. He runs ahead and looks back like WOMAN Why are you so slow?? 😂


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

After reading posts here, I got the dogs a Giggleball for Christmas. I decided to let them check it out today. It was a no for the Greyhounds once they realized a small animal wasn’t trapped inside but Jasper loves it.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Today Jasper had his bath. Tomorrow we start his new hair cut.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Make-Over Grooming Part 1: Face is mostly finished (I keep seeing places I could touch up), feet are roughed in. Would have finished the feet, but Jasper decided he was over it. DH asked why I shaved his feet. I explained that was common for Poodles and even in the clip he liked. He said it looks like I gave up and stopped trimming him.  I'll work more on his feet tomorrow. What's interesting is he let me shave out his paw pads without trouble (that was what he previously hated), but now doesn't want the top of his feet shaved.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

A groom doesn’t stay fresh for long when you’re a farm Poodle









Evidence I did shave his feet 😂😂


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

We have rain on the forecast all week. Monday and Tuesday, Jasper was only able to go out for potty breaks due to heavy rain. We have standing water everywhere, but this morning no rain (yet). I took Jasper for a long walk to get his pent up energy out.










So happy to get going!









My shirt lasted 10 minutes.









The mud is deep








Mom - do you dare me to jump into this puddle? @PhoebeDuck has dubbed him the Puddle King.

He did it anyway


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

JasMom said:


> We have rain on the forecast all week. Monday and Tuesday, Jasper was only able to go out for potty breaks due to heavy rain. We have standing water everywhere, but this morning no rain (yet). I took Jasper for a long walk to get his pent up energy out.
> 
> View attachment 500897
> 
> ...


Hilarious! Elroy has NEVER done that. He make absolutely sure he goes around them keeping himself dry! And you know what? I don't mind it at all 🤣!


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

It could always be worse. Looks like he walks through them. I always feel so bad for the owners with dogs that lie down and roll n them 😱


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Looniesense said:


> It could always be worse. Looks like he walks through them. I always feel so bad for the owners with dogs that lie down and roll n them 😱


😂😂 He does that too!










And leaps into them


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Hilarious! Elroy has NEVER done that. He make absolutely sure he goes around them keeping himself dry! And you know what? I don't mind it at all 🤣!


Our Greyhounds are the same way. They don’t want to get their feet wet and have been content to play inside.
Thankfully Jasper likes all water, including bath water, so he cleans up easily. 😂


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

Oh no! Gheeeezzz! 😬 I do know that feeling, but when mine leaped into them it was usually while running with other dogs. I would then only go to the dog park when muddy if it was bath day so he could have all the fun with no stress for me 😂


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Phoebe says that looks like so much fun and she would like to come over to play please!


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Jasper would love another Poodle to harass play with.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Jasper is 8 months old in a few days. He is 26.5" tall and 60 pounds. He's a natural retriever and will play fetch all day as long as someone throws the toy. Water and mud are his favorites, but the giggle ball is not far behind.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

I love that pic of Jasper and the Grey!!


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

That's old man Ollie. He likes Jasper for warmth.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Early morning walk with this dude. We had a flash flood watch yesterday. Thankfully nothing severe, just standing water around the chicken coop and in the pasture. Jasper loved it.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

JasMom said:


> The beard is gone completely. 😭 I was just going to do feet and sanitary then got the idea to see what his face would like entirely without a beard. I just have to remind myself that Poodle hair grows fast. (P.S. his top knot needs a touch up but that will be another day)
> 
> View attachment 497646


I love those bright white new teeth! What a great smile 😊


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Can I just say I'm jealous? Beautiful area.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Getting some help with gift wrapping


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Aren’t furry helpers wonderful! Johnny cat loves Christmas time. Silly tomcat is much too cool to play with any toys, but Christmas bows are his favorite. I’ve never seen him actually remove one from a present, but I have witnessed them fly across the floor with him in hot pursuit, as well as finding bows all over the house and many packages under the tree suspiciously bare.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Jasper is the reason our gifts are closed in my husband's home office. 😂 I dropped one scrap of paper the first day I was wrapping gifts and he was on it like nobody's business. I wasn't taking a chance with this sneaky turd.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Jasper's first snow


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Does it count if he doesn't get pelted with any snowballs??? 🤔


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

There's not enough snow to make a snowball! He did enjoy licking it off the deck though!


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)




----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Hello Handsome Boy.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Jaspar is so striking -I LOVE his color.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Look at those long and fluffy puppy legs just waiting to leap 🤩. What a looker you are Jasper.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Handsome, beautiful groom doesn't last long. He has to prove he's still a farm dog.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

A sophisticated Puddle King in his study


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Is that his GQ cover shoot pose??


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Nah! That will be this one:









Hellooooo ladies


(In reality, he is asking to be put on the bed but you can see that he's been playing in water again....big surprise there)


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Puddle King strikes again!!!

At least he _asks..._ He could just jump up and leave his calling card of muddy footprints all over the bed.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

My dude is coat changing and constantly looks shaggy.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Your Dude is BIG...


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

PhoebeDuck said:


> Your Dude is BIG...


He just doesn't stop growing. I got a height measurement on him a few days ago and he was at 27". I need to stop by the vet's office to weigh him because if he's more than 65lbs, I won't be surprised.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

If he gets much bigger, you might need to change his name... To Jordan (as in Michael)... Or Goliath...


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

Shaq might suit him well


----------

